# rats



## KateR (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone else have pet rats? My husband and I have been keeping them for years and they are our family. We're heavily involved in our local rat club and have made loads of friends through it. We have been breeding for the last couple of years too and do a lot of PR work too.


----------



## NicoleB26 (Aug 15, 2013)

I did when I was younger. Charlie the rat was actually my daughters first pet! I miss having them but they creep my boyfriend out. Lol They are misunderstood by so many people its a shame. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been keeping rats since I was a child. Love them. Great pets.


----------



## KateR (Aug 15, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant pets. I could talk about them all day! I did have a pair at uni as well. Definitely very misunderstood. When we do pr there's so many people who say 'they're cute but I don't like their tails'. Yet the kids, who have no concept of the word 'rat' love them AND their tails.


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2013)

I've never had one, but a close friend does. I love them. Can you post some pictures?


----------



## sulcata101 (Aug 15, 2013)

I had pet rats! They are awesome pets! I also had been breeding them, lately though, I have taken a break from them, so that I can have all of my focus go to my sulcata tortoise Cheerio.


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Aug 15, 2013)

We have 3 rats. They live outside and my kids care for them! They're cute, friendly and have great personalities!

Last month, one gave birth to a single pup! Never heard of such a thing. Thought they always had 8+. We're expecting again and they are due to arrive on August 20th.


----------

